# BBB.net Top 10 College basketball Venues



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am starting a BBB.net Top 10 College basketball venues list. Please everyone vote your top 10 college basketball venues, and I will close the vote at a later date.

Rules:
(1)Has to be PURE college basketball venues. Not like Madison Square Garden for Saint Johns.

(2)Only one vote per user. You can change your list once while the vote is still open

(3)Keep arguments of other users top 10 to a min. Want to try to keep this thead as a vote thread only

(4)Scoring. #1 on your list is 10 points, #10 on your list is 1 point


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1-Allen Field House, Kansas

2-Cameron Indoor Stadium, Duke

3-Gallagher-Iba, Oklahoma State

4-Rupp Arena, Kentucky

5-Williams Arena, Minnesota

6-The Palesta, Penn

7-The Pit, New Mexico State

8-McHale Arena, Arizona

9-Carrier Dome, Syracuse

10-Dean Dome, UNC


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1) Cameron Indoor, Duke
2) Gallagher-Iba Arena, Oklahoma State
3) Phog Allen Fieldhouse, Kansas
4) Rupp Arena, Kentucky
5) The Pit, New Mexico
6) Williams Arena, Minnesota - if for any other reason, Williams Arena gets in because of the raised floor 
7) Dean Dome, UNC
8) Carrier Dome, Syracuse
9) Pauley Pavilion, UCLA
10) Freedom Hall, U of L


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1- Allen Field House, Kansas
2- Cameron Indoor Stadium, Duke
3 - Assembly Hall, Illinois
4 - Gallagher-Iba Arena, Oklahoma State
5 - Rupp Arena, Kentucky
6 - The Pit, New Mexico
7 - Williams Arena, Minnesota
8 - Carrier Dome, Syracuse
9 - Dean Dome, UNC
10 - Breslin Center, Michigan State 

I dont know much about other arena's but eh.. Whatever..


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MacCourt, where Oregon plays is one of the loudest in the country...

Maple Pavillion where Stanford plays is a good one too....

And you can't forget the Kennel where Gonzaga plays is always loud


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> MacCourt, where Oregon plays is one of the loudest in the country...
> 
> Maple Pavillion where Stanford plays is a good one too....
> 
> And you can't forget the Kennel where Gonzaga plays is always loud



Good List :biggrin: 

1. Allen Field House, Kansas
2. The Pit, New Mexico State
3. Rupp Arena, Kentucky
4. Carrier Dome, Syracuse
5. Dean Dome, UNC
6. Cameron Indoor Stadium, Duke
7. Assembly Hall, Illinois
8. The Kennel, Gonzaga
9. Breslin Center, Michigan State
10. Williams Arena, Minnesota


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Any list with Cameron not in the Top 3 should be negated


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TonyM said:


> Any list with Cameron not in the Top 3 should be negated



WHY? Negate what I think just cause you are a Duke Fan. I would rather watch a game at 1. Allen Field House, Kansas The Pit, New Mexico StateRupp Arena, Kentucky over Cameron.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Oh, I thought the we were voting for best college venues, not where we'd most like to watch a game. In that case...

1) Phog
2) Cameron
3) Assembly Hall, IU
4) Carrier Dome
5) Dean Dome
6) Breslin Center
7) The Kennel
8) Rupp
9) McHale Arena
10) Pauley

No way would I waste my time or money on tickets to home games @ OSU, New Mexico, or Louisville


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

1) Phog
2) Rupp
3) Cameron
4) Carrier Dome
5) Dean Dome
6) Assembly Hall
7) Breslin Center
8) Freedom Hall
9) The Pit
10) Gallagher


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

ony been to Allen and Carrier.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TonyM said:


> Oh, I thought the we were voting for best college venues, not where we'd most like to watch a game. In that case...
> 
> 1) Phog
> 2) Cameron
> ...


actually the thread is the Top 10 college basketball venues, NOT top arenas posters would like to see a game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

People do know there are two Assembly Hall's Right (Illinois/Indiana)? Be sure to specify


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Let me make a correction...

It's McKale, not McHale. That's what I get for copy/pasting from Kansas alumn's post.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

1.Cameron Indoor
2.Dean Dome
3.Rupp 
4. Allen Fieldhouse
5.The Pit (gotta love the pit)
6.Carrier Dome
7. Not sure of the name but the home of the Badgers
8.Assembly Hall Illi
9. Dont know this one But WF
10. Lincoln County Civic Center 

Threw the last one in for kicks


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

As of May 19, 2005, basketball boards.net ALL TIME TOP 10 COLLEGE BASKETBALL VENUES are.

1-Allen Field House, Kansas
2-Cameron Indoor Stadium, DUKE
3-Rupp Arena, Kentucky
4-The Pit, New Mexico State
5-Dean Dome, UNC
6-Carrier Dome, Syracuse
7-Gallagher-Iba, Okie State
8-Assembly Hall, Illionis
9-Williams Arena, Minnesota
10- Breslin Center, Michigan State

Big 10 with the most wth 3 folowed by Big12 and ACC with 2 schools.


----------



## flyerfanatic (Nov 15, 2003)

Obviously none of you have been to the UD Arena in Dayton. May be based on bias, but its a great arena.


----------



## flyerfanatic (Nov 15, 2003)

Obviously none of you have been to the UD Arena in Dayton. It may be based on bias, but its a great arena.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

flyerfanatic said:


> Obviously none of you have been to the UD Arena in Dayton. May be based on bias, but its a great arena.



still time to vote you and others to vote their top 10 college basketball venues


----------



## flyerfanatic (Nov 15, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> still time to vote you and others to vote their top 10 college basketball venues


Thanks, but i havent been to enough places to make a fair vote.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

flyerfanatic said:


> Thanks, but i havent been to enough places to make a fair vote.


This is not a vote of top 10 posters been to, it is a top 10 college basketball venues of all time. I have not been to a few on my list, but from what I've seen on TV, books, heard from friends who been to those, history, and such


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dont think we can complain too much..


----------



## BigDubSimien (Jun 15, 2005)

1) Phog Allen Fieldhouse (Kansas)
2) The Pitt (New Mexico)
3) Gallagher-Iba (Oklahoma State)
4) Cameron Indoor (Duke)
5) Williams Arena (Minnesota)
6) Rupp Arena (Kentucky)
7) Palastra sp? (Penn)
8) Assembly Hall (Indiana)
9) Dean Dome (North Carolina)
10) The Kennel (Gonzaga)


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

1) Allen Field House-Kansas
2) Rupp - Kentucky
3) Cameron Indoor Duke
4) Carrier Dome SU - Go there 8 times a year during bball season
5) Phog Allen Fieldhouse - Kansas 
6) Assembly Hall - Illinois
7) Dean Dome - UNC
8) the kennal - gonzaga
9) The Pit - New mEXICO
10) Gallagher - Oklahoma State


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

bkbballer16 said:


> 1) Allen Field House-Kansas
> 2) Rupp - Kentucky
> 3) Cameron Indoor Duke
> 4) Carrier Dome SU - Go there 8 times a year during bball season
> ...


you vote two AFH of Kansas there


----------

